# NCC Autox 5 Pics are up.



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Had a blast today, it's clear that I need more storage.  And I need to shoot in shutter priority mode next time. 

Clyde took the huge block of pictures of me, I took the rest. I believe I captured the action a lot more effectively this time around.

http://www.nrubenstein.com/images/autox5

Edit: Er, that's embarassing... Forgetting the URL for the damn page I just put up.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

http://nrubenstein.com/images/autox5/


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

BTW, Nick is the black wagon, Clyde is the dark blue wagon, Jetfire is the black E36 M3 coupe (#110), JST is the silver M3 convertible and I am the only M3 sedan (#123).

GREAT PICS, Nick!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

was this guy any good?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *was this guy any good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Dado from DTM power?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You need camber plates! 

So do I


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Is that Dado from DTM power? *


looked like his car, but had MD plates. Is he from MD?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

It *IS* Dado.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Holden said:


> *It IS Dado. *


so, is he any good?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I like the 535is


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

JST:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Clyde:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD/Holden:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Jetfire:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Me (With Tom riding):


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need real tires too. This only helps me get there faster.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> so, is he any good? *


He was fine. His runs were somewhat... Spectacular, however. He'd have done a LOT better if he hadn't power oversteered constantly.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> I need real tires too. This only helps me get there faster. *


Yea, performance tires would be better, but you would still destroy the edges quickly. Camber plates would also cut down on the understeer


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Yea, performance tires would be better, but you would still destroy the edges quickly. Camber plates would also cut down on the understeer  *


The FTD car was apparently running 4 degrees of negative camber.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Yea, performance tires would be better, but you would still destroy the edges quickly. Camber plates would also cut down on the understeer  *


Notice that I said "too" about the tires...as "in addition to camber plates..." 

Tires alone should make a larger difference to my times than camber plates alone. Camber plates will take me out of stock class in every series that I'm running. Anyone know if there's any room for adjustment of front camber on the xi?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> The FTD car was apparently running 4 degrees of negative camber.  *


M Coupe, right?

He probably also has adjustable rear camber :bigpimp:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> M Coupe, right?
> 
> He probably also has adjustable rear camber :bigpimp: *


E36 M3, actually.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Nick-

Did you stay until the end? Was the FTD by Woody in Neil's red M Coupe? He was fastest as of when I left.

Neil's M Coupe is HIGHLY modded including having the Jim C cam kit (which adds about 50 hp). That car is amazingly fast. And Woody is incredible.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Who beat Woody (who was driving Neal's M Coupe)?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Who beat Woody *


DEFINITELY not me...

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Nice pictures Nick:thumbup: looks like the weather cleared up for you guys, or at least, stayed dry. I haven't seen a Datsun 2000 in ages!! *


We all ran in the first heat (except Nick in the second). Sections were quite wet and slick for Jetfire in the first half of heat 1 that dried considerably for the second half of heat 1, although they were still a little slick. By the time Nick ran (first half heat 2), they were barely damp, and I imagine completely dry by the third heat.

I don't think that there was a huge impact, but it makes me appreciate the WDCR-SCCA setup where they run by class. Everyone gets to deal with the same weather and pavement conditions as the people they are competing with.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> DEFINITELY not me...
> 
> ...


Did I say that? Oh shit. :eeps:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm afraid I don't remember who beat Woody. 

(Although there were a number of jokes about Woody beating himself in Neil's car...  )


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> This storm has dropped between 4-5 inches of rain (we sure needed it) it's been drizzling all day, and foggy now. Our auto-x (tomorrow) site is in at a ballfield parking lot that has poor drainage, in an area that floods a lot!! (could be interesting :dunno:  ) *


It's probably to your advantage.  Everyone will be on street tires, and the AWD may help as well.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> This storm has dropped between 4-5 inches of rain (we sure needed it) it's been drizzling all day, and foggy now. Our auto-x (tomorrow) site is in at a ballfield parking lot that has poor drainage, in an area that floods a lot!! (could be interesting :dunno:  ) *


Very early this morning capped over two solid days of rain for us, although I don't think that our totals come close to matching yours. As you can see from the pics, there were significant elevation changes where we ran today.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BTW, my site may go down for a little bit at some point in the next couple of days...

I'm probably going to upgrade my plan (more storage, more space, more transfer), so...


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Very early this morning capped over two solid days of rain for us, although I don't think that our totals come close to matching yours. As you can see from the pics, there were significant elevation changes where we ran today. *


It was still rather wet when we were running on the bottom half of the first heat. I am sure we'd have all been a bit quicker had we run later.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> It was still rather wet when we were running on the bottom half of the first heat. I am sure we'd have all been a bit quicker had we run later. *


Somehow, in my description, I forgot the downhill slalom on wet asphalt. Because I took it pretty slow, I didn't get out shape and forgot that part was still pretty wet. Of course I took it slow because it was wet.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

When is the next track day for you guys?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *When is the next track day for you guys? *


November 16th. I'm 207 then, as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> November 16th. I'm 207 then, as well. *


Is registration open? I guess so if you have a number already. I need to get an email out TONIGHT.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Well... Based on the original date, it may be open. It was scheduled for the 9th when I sent the e-mail.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Well... Based on the original date, it may be open. It was scheduled for the 9th when I sent the e-mail. *


This is your first time on the big track, eh?

You will be addicted soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> This is your first time on the big track, eh?
> 
> You will be addicted soon  *


Not the "big track", just the next autox. We do not have another drivers school until spring.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> This is your first time on the big track, eh?
> 
> You will be addicted soon  *


Oh, no... It's just another autox.

I'm going to do the autox school and the driver's school in the spring.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> Oh, no... It's just another autox.
> 
> I'm going to do the autox school and the driver's school in the spring. *


Then why didn't you say that when I asked about the next track day? 

As for me, I'm going to sign up for a Nov. event soon :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> We do not have another drivers school until spring. *


Are you going?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Are you going? *


Won't find out till spring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Are you going? *


I will try to get in just as I have tried to get in for more schools this year. In our chapter, they use a lottery to assign slots as there are always MANY more applicants than available slots.

I intend to go as often as I can get in. Additionally, I am considering joining other chapters in order to go to their schools instead. Our chapter just has too many people and too few available track days.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I will try to get in just as I have tried to get in for more schools this year. In our chapter, they use a lottery to assign slots as there are always MANY more applicants than available slots.
> 
> I intend to go as often as I can get in. Additionally, I am considering joining other chapters in order to go to their schools instead. Our chapter just has too many people and too few available track days. *


Ya, you really should go with other organizations if your BMWCCA chapter can't take you. I'll bet that a lot of people go to both...


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Geez, eat out with friends for an evening and look at all the posts! I obviously sholudn't have a life. 

The photos are AWESOME! Big props to Nick for taking the pics and hosting them.


----------



## BS540i (Oct 13, 2002)

*Great pics-Thanks! As a 1st timer I truly had a blast and I am hooked!!!* :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

BS540i said:


> *Great pics-Thanks! As a 1st timer I truly had a blast and I am hooked!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Were you the 540i in the first heat? JST and I were working the lower station (at the second skidpad) and, if that was you, we watched you take some serious tread off your tires down in the lower section.

I ran in the second half of the first heat.

This was only my 3rd autox, but, yes, it can be a bit addictive.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yeah, I believe he was. He had the worst spot in the autox, much worse for a newbie.  There were some cool pics of him, though.

(Lots of movement in 1/30th of a second!)


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I'm starting to think I should start selling these things.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Hmm...
Does anyone have a suggestion for a batch resizer that gives photoshop quality?
The difference is rather dramatic:
Here's the pshop version:


----------



## BS540i (Oct 13, 2002)

Yea, I was the 540i-6 speed in the 1st session and the bottom end was wet and had a ton of loose stuff, very hard to put down any power!

The 540i automatic in the 2nd session seem to get better traction and he told me he has been to quite a few Autox events.

I learned a lot yesterday!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Hmm...
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a batch resizer that gives photoshop quality?
> The difference is rather dramatic:
> Here's the pshop version:
> *


So does PS not have a batch re-sizer? I've been wondering this myself. I started using irfanview to do it because I never figured out how to do it in PS, and was also disappointed in the loss of quality.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone autox with a bike rack before. :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I don't think I've ever seen anyone autox with a bike rack before. :yikes:
> *


He was one of the instructors at the autox school back in the spring. He can post better times in that auto-tranny 5-er wagon than most people can in M3s.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> He was one of the instructors at the autox school back in the spring. He can post better times in that auto-tranny 5-er wagon than most people can in M3s. *


That's also true.  He was promising to put a manual in there sometime.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I don't think I've ever seen anyone autox with a bike rack before. :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the same wheels going on my wife's 540 on Wednesday. Get ready for the pic Indy Mike!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> So does PS not have a batch re-sizer? I've been wondering this myself. I started using irfanview to do it because I never figured out how to do it in PS, and was also disappointed in the loss of quality. *


You can just create an action and run it on each pic. Saves a little time.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> You can just create an action and run it on each pic. Saves a little time. *


What I would have said if I had been on the board earlier today


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

BTW, looks like you NCC folks had a blast!

I've done a track weekend, but haven't yet done an AutoX... gotta give it a try sometime.

:thumbup:


----------

